
Niantic (Pokemon Go) appears to be hosting the entire world on one server - brokelynite
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nianticlabs.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;<p><i>Software Engineer - Server Infrastructure</i><p><i>Create the server infrastructure to support our hosted AR&#x2F;Geo platform underpinning projects such as Pokémon GO using Java and Google Cloud. You will work on real-time indexing, querying and aggregation problems at massive scales of hundreds of millions of events per day, all on a single, coherent world-wide instance shared by millions of users.</i><p><i>Required qualifications:</i><p><i>At least two years of relevant work experience required; in lieu of two years work experience, either a PhD or two relevant internships at large tech companies</i><p><i>Experience with real-time or asynchronous processing of large-scale datasets or on high QPS frontends</i><p><i>Experience with Google Cloud or AWS highly desired</i>
======
nostrademons
"Instance" might refer to the game world, not the physical hardware it's
running on.

~~~
subie
Agree with this. In addition they mention 'server infrastructure' and most
mmo's tend to split players by region(EX all blizzard games) which isn't the
case with PGO so its worth mentioning.

I think OP is just upset with the network problems :p

